
Unity3D Editor Remote Code Execution [Patch] - antfarm
https://unity3d.com/security
======
antfarm
From the security notification email:

 _Unity has identified a Remote Code Execution flaw in the Editor and we’re
rolling out a critical security patch to remediate this issue. You can select
your Unity version and find the appropriate patch with instructions
at[https://unity3d.com/security](https://unity3d.com/security). As a part of
our commitment to Responsible Disclosure, we will release more details about
the vulnerability once all of our users have been given time to patch. If you
have any questions, please don’t hesitate to contact our Customer Service team
at support@unity3d.com._

